# Intellitec Engergy Management



## Jim Matheny (Jul 13, 2001)

Does anyone have a technical knowledge of the workings of the Powerline Energy Management System that is used by Winnebago and others?  I would like to confer with you by phone or E-Mail.  Thanks!


----------



## rbdtanasi (Jul 13, 2001)

Intellitec Engergy Management

There is a good manual on the system at the following site if that is of any help.

http://www.intellitecsve.com/I_serviceman.html


----------



## Kirk (Jul 21, 2001)

Intellitec Engergy Management

E-mail me directly and I'll put you in touch with a user of that system.


Good travelin! ......Kirk
www.1tree.net/adventure


----------

